# M1 carbine



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Is the M1 carbine for preppers? I really like the M1 carbine and even if it turns out that it isn't the cats meow for prepping I will keep mine anyway because it is so much fun to shoot. ::rambo:::mrgreen:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Is the M1 carbine for preppers? I really like the M1 carbine and even if it turns out that it isn't the cats meow for prepping I will keep mine anyway because it is so much fun to shoot. ::rambo:::mrgreen:


Who cares if other preppers like it or not. It matters what you like. I wouldn't mind having one, I just have not seen one at a decent price in years. I had one back in the 70's and really liked it. But I really like the AR also.

Wait, did I mention I like guns?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I have never shot one, but would buy one if the price was good. What I'd love to find is an M2 I could afford!


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Is the M1 carbine for preppers? I really like the M1 carbine and even if it turns out that it isn't the cats meow for prepping I will keep mine anyway because it is so much fun to shoot. ::rambo:::mrgreen:


Absolutely, how could you possibly go wrong with that rifle. Stock up on ammo and magazines and you're golden. Low recoiling, accurate and semi auto to boot so you can fire a large volume of ammo in a very short span of time if necessary. You're only issue will be keeping it fed after the SHTF since there aren't quite as many of them out there as there are say AR-15s, however if you stockpile the ammo for it it will be a great gun for you. I'm jealous, I've been lusting for a M1 Carbine for years but the prices have gotten so high on them that there's not much hope of owning one anytime soon.

-Infidel


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

This gun was more than up to taking on the Germans the Japanese the Huks the North Koreans the Chinese and even made it's presence known in Vietnam it should handle anything you got even close to it's envelope.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

There isn't anything wrong with an M1 carbine in my book. It helps if you reload as far as the ammo goes, and you get a lot more flexibility in what bullets you want to use. Might even be able to scratch out a little more range with it.

They are fun to shoot. Enjoy it!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

what a is a good 223/556 rifle that isn't ar platform?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

There are some AK 74 rifles chambered in .556 as well as several bolt guns. I like M1 Carbines. They are alot like the little Ruger Ranch Rifle/Mini 14's and 30's. They are cheap too. There was a pile of them at the gun show for around $350.00ea.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

My Mini 14 is good shooter for me and does well all I ask of it. My only recommendation is use true Ruger mags! I have had a few hic-cups with other mags.
I also have a Keltec SU-16C. A lot of folks do not like Keltec but this little rifle works for me. The rifle folds nicely for carry and mine actually fits in an oversize backpack.
This rifle also takes standard AR mags and really does shoot good for me but it is not the quality build of some higher price rifles, it is what it is!

A co-worker just picked up a M-1 carbine and man it looks nice! I can't wait to shoot his and maybe look into getting one myself!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> There are some AK 74 rifles chambered in .556 as well as several bolt guns. I like M1 Carbines. They are alot like the little Ruger Ranch Rifle/Mini 14's and 30's. They are cheap too. There was a pile of them at the gun show for around $350.00ea.


M1's for $350.00 each. Were they scrap or what? That seems quite cheap, even for the new crap being put out now.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

If you have an M-1 carbine, hang on to it. Here in Illinois you can buy a decent AR CHEAPER then a M-1 carbine in good shape. We gave a whole butt load of them to South Korea and a couple of years ago they tried to return them to us but Hillary and Obama refused to let them back in the country.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

shotlady said:


> what a is a good 223/556 rifle that isn't ar platform?


Ruger Mini 14. That is an M1 Carbine on steroids. Don't buy new, too expensive.
I paid $400 for mine, used.
I also have two M1Carbines, a 1943 Inland and a recent Auto Ordnance civilian, but they are mainly range weapons.
My Mini stays loaded leaning up next to the headboard of the bed.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Just a point of interest, by executive order from the present administration, importation of all military surplus weapons are now banned. In addition to the M1 carbines and M1 Garands that South Korea wanted to return to the U.S., it also includes Mosins and SKS's. As they said, they are just too dangerous for the public to own.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

There are 5 or 6 m-1 carbines at my LGS that were purchased in huge lots from Police Departments. I only looked at one of them. It was rough but it was certainly usable. 

I like the Ruger mini 14's. I prefer the AR platform for .223 but the Ruger would be my next choice in that caliber.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

shotlady said:


> what a is a good 223/556 rifle that isn't ar platform?


Ruger mini 14.

To the OP.
There were a lot of people who felt the M1 carbine wasn't up to the task. Quite a few reports of the round bouncing off of frozen korean uniforms. 
Who knows for sure if this is really true.
But, from a prepping standpoint I wouldn't think the M1 would be a good choice due to the availability of ammo. Same with the Ruger mini 30. If you like the Garand action a better choice would be the Springfield M1A1 because it is chambered in .308.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I can get steel cased 30 carbine ammo from Cabelas for a decent price and stock up a bit ammo for it. I might have a problem with spare parts yet there doesn't look to be much that would wear out or need replacing. It's a pretty simple design. 

It's lighter in weight and more compact than most other rifles I have picked up. I think that may have something to do with my attraction to it. I know the prices on them are sky high right now, since I already have one that doesn't really effect me. Unless I decided to sell it.

My youngest daughter is coming to visit this weekend and mentioned wanting to go to the range. I think I'll take it along and see what she thinks of it. If I get a smile and a wow dad that was fun, then my day is complete.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Some Carbines are picky about ammo. My Inland absolutely refuses to work with Remington soft points, will not fully cycle. I have not tried steel case of any brand in 30 Carbine.
Before you buy a boat load of ammo, make sure your particular rifle likes it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I fell in love with the M1 Carbine a loooonnnnggg time ago. I bought a Universal from Sears for $99. A couple of years ago I found a good deal on and Auto Ordinance M1 and couldn't pass it up. While I prefer the AR, I think it's a great back up or for those in the group who might not have a firearm. Because they're a straight case, they're easy to reload.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> Ruger mini 14.
> 
> To the OP.
> There were a lot of people who felt the M1 carbine wasn't up to the task. Quite a few reports of the round bouncing off of frozen korean uniforms.
> ...


My Mini Thirty didn't like Tula however another poster was telling us about a spring change for the firing pin that can resolve this figure I 'll give it a try then post a range report.


----------



## TLock762x51 (Nov 14, 2012)

I haven't seen any M1 carbines for anywhere near $350 for quite some time...except perhaps for Universals, many of which are less-than-desirable (the later models, the earlier versions are supposed to be pretty good, perhaps every bit as good as the surplus, but they usually bring the higher price, as well).

I have 2 M1 carbines. They're great little rifles. The cartridge is fairly potent, more so than a 9mm carbine, more like a .357 Magnum carbine. As mentioned, easy to shoot, little recoil, very light and handy, probably effective to at least 150 yards, perhaps even 200-250 yards. I'm glad to own them, and I won't be parting with them.

However...for someone to look to acquire one now, purely for the purpose of a "prepper" rifle? It wouldn't be high on my list of recommendations. First, they are now rather pricey...the cheapest rifles I'd expect to find would be about $550 and up. The average price is probably closer to $750. Second, if you want 30 round magazines, there are a lot of poor quality commercial copies out there, that generally don't work. You have to spend a good amount of time and energy learning the makers and markings of the better 30 rounders. Then once you find them...they ain't cheap! Reliable 15 rounders aren't as difficult to find, or as expensive, but you still need to know what you're doing before you start investing in them. Third, ammo is not easily found, and it's not terribly cheap. The most available and least expensive right now is usually steel-cased...which is probably a bad idea in these rifles. I've heard that extractors tend to wear out rather quickly with steel cases, and replacement extractors can be a bit tricky to find, not to mention finding parts of any type during a SHTF situation.

Another consideration is that, many people embrace the carbine philosophy so that their rifle and pistol can use the same ammunition. With the .30 carbine, your only pistol choices, AFAIK, would be the AMT Automag III, an 8+1 round SS brick of a SA semiauto, with a somewhat dubious reputation for reliability...they're heavy, mags are likely not easily found nor cheap, and the company is out of business, so good luck finding spare parts. The only other pistol option is the Ruger Blackhawk, a SA revolver. So, basically...if you want a carbine that fires the same ammo as your pistol, this is not a real option.

Tim


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

ekim said:


> M1's for $350.00 each. Were they scrap or what? That seems quite cheap, even for the new crap being put out now.


No they were probably Universal rifles. These were not built for the US Gov't, they were built after WWII for the civilian market and were prone to issues although I can't remember what those issues were off hand. Some people had good luck with them but a lot of people had issues hence why they sell so cheap. Actual US Issue M1 Carbines go for a whole hell of a lot more than $350. At that price though I might be tempted to buy one if it looked good and would shoot. I haven't even seen a Universal gun going that cheap around here in a long time.

Shotlady in a .223/5.56 rifle look long and hard at the Mini-14. They are absolutely reliable and reasonably accurate (at least the new ones are) for their intended purpose. They will never be a bench rest gun but mine is capable of 1.5" groups @ 100yds which is more than accurate enough for me. I could probably shrink those groups down with some tweaks to my handloads but quite honestly why bother? You'll be hard pressed to find a better .223/5.56 semi auto rifle if the AR is off the table. Stay away from the Mini-14 Target as 5.56 ammo is verboten in these guns, they .223 Only. Any of the other Mini-14s use a 5.56 chamber. I would look for a rifle manufactured after 2004 so you get the heavier barrel which is not prone to barrel whip like the old pencil barrels, these rifles start at Serial Number series 580. Some 580 series guns were built with old stock pencil barrels from 581 series on they are all heavier barreled rifles.

-Infidel


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

If you are using a m1carbine you may want to consider a handgun in the same caliber.

There are 2 choices that I have shot, a Blackhawk and an AMT.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

ekim said:


> M1's for $350.00 each. Were they scrap or what? That seems quite cheap, even for the new crap being put out now.


It is quite possible they were universal carbines, like the 30 carbine and yet not. The Universal carbines were a commercial venture that started out making M1 carbines then they tweaked the original design, made a whole bunch of them and went bankrupt. Parts are the issue with these types of 30 carbines because many parts are specific to the universal and those parts dried up a long time ago, I suppose one could possibly find some yet in honesty they are nearly non existent.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm aware of the Universal, that is what I was referring to. Most are poor quality as I see them and not worth $350 much less what they sell for new. I would only want one for the hell of it and not as an actual shooter, just a range toy. I have a 30/30 and an AK 7.62X39 that are IMO, better calibers and just as cheap to shoot. But as I also said an M2 would be a whole different ball game, but out of my price range.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

shotlady said:


> what a is a good 223/556 rifle that isn't ar platform?


Semi auto, or Bolt?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Great, just when I think I want to trade off my Universal m1, serial # under 10k, GI parts, I read threads like this, guess I'll keep it for a bit longer. It is a great shooter, low recoil, reliable, etc. Have 40, 357, 44 and 22 in handguns, wanted to trade for a 9.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

I inherited an M1 carbine from my Dad. He bought it in the early 60's. A post war Plainfield model. It's a decent shooter, and I would never sell or trade it. Too much sentimental value. I reload for it so ammo is not a big issue. Trouble is, I've only found three bullets suitable for it. A 110gr. FMJ, 110 gr SP, and a 115gr LRN. For a shtf rifle, I would delegate it to my wife or daughter because of the light weight and mild recoil. Both have practiced with it and love it.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

They are such a darn handy rifle rifle aren't they! For lessor stature folks, the dream gun. Was why I am reluctant to get rid of it, but want a duty 9mm.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Infidel said:


> No they were probably Universal rifles. These were not built for the US Gov't, they were built after WWII for the civilian market and were prone to issues although I can't remember what those issues were off hand. Some people had good luck with them but a lot of people had issues hence why they sell so cheap. Actual US Issue M1 Carbines go for a whole hell of a lot more than $350. At that price though I might be tempted to buy one if it looked good and would shoot. I haven't even seen a Universal gun going that cheap around here in a long time.
> 
> Shotlady in a .223/5.56 rifle look long and hard at the Mini-14. They are absolutely reliable and reasonably accurate (at least the new ones are) for their intended purpose. They will never be a bench rest gun but mine is capable of 1.5" groups @ 100yds which is more than accurate enough for me. I could probably shrink those groups down with some tweaks to my handloads but quite honestly why bother? You'll be hard pressed to find a better .223/5.56 semi auto rifle if the AR is off the table. Stay away from the Mini-14 Target as 5.56 ammo is verboten in these guns, they .223 Only. Any of the other Mini-14s use a 5.56 chamber. I would look for a rifle manufactured after 2004 so you get the heavier barrel which is not prone to barrel whip like the old pencil barrels, these rifles start at Serial Number series 580. Some 580 series guns were built with old stock pencil barrels from 581 series on they are all heavier barreled rifles.
> 
> -Infidel


I have owned 2 mini-14's and been very disappointed in the accuracy of both of them. The most recent was about 8 years ago though and I have heard they are better now, but I am not willing to risk another $500 on one.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Speaking of Universals, there were three generations. 1st used left over USGI parts, 2nd used the same design with modern parts, 3rd was a redesign. I have had two over the last 40+ years, an early and a late. The problem with the late models (3rd generation) was the operating rod where it fits the bolt lug was a poor design and prone to cracking. And there are no replacements. The quick way to tell is the 3rd gen had two recoil springs instead of one.
I never had any problems with either one, but I wouldn't own another simply because of the lack of parts availability.

I have M1 Carbines because of my interest in WWII guns. I would prefer to use something with more power if the chips were down, but if that was all I had I could get by.
As a "prepper rifle" there are better choices. As a piece of history or a fun rifle they are hard to beat.
If you have one, enjoy it. If you want one for history or range fun, buy one. For a relatively inexpensive general purpose homestead rifle get a used Winchester or Marlin 30-30 lever action rifle instead.
As always, this is just my opinion. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> I have owned 2 mini-14's and been very disappointed in the accuracy of both of them. The most recent was about 8 years ago though and I have heard they are better now, but I am not willing to risk another $500 on one.


In 2004 Ruger retooled the plant and upgraded the Mini-14 in the process. Mini-14's are all built using one fixture from start to finish, this helped tighten up tolerances on the rifles. Changing from the pencil barrel to the heavier barrel did away with the barrel whip and helped control the vertical stringing from heat that the Minis were famous for. I've been very pleased with mine, cheap factory ammo will shoot 2" @ 100 yds for me which for factory ammo ain't too bad. If you get a chance to shoot a new one take it, I think you'll find they're a different rifle now. Definitely not easy living down the reputation the Mini made for itself all those years ago, it's too bad to because it really is a great rifle.

-Infidel


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I wouldn't consider it a prime time survival caliber but it could certainly work in a lot of situations in a urban environment. I have seriously toyed with the idea of getting a Ruger SBH in .30 Carbine though! If I had one of the carbines already it would have been a done deal! With handloads I bet it would make for a potent moderate range cartridge from a pistol for taking small game, shooting very flat with mild recoil, muzzle flash and wouldn't tear things up bad. Stouter hand loads in powders more suitable for 8 inch barrels vs rifle length barrels should put it on par with the .327 Federal which is hot on the heels of the .357's 125 JHP defensive load that for decades was the standard issue in most police circles till displaced by the 9mm and 40 S&W.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I personally would stay away from the 30 carbine it only has 967 Ft/lbs of energy compared to the 5.56 x 45's 1300 and the 110 grain bullet has a muzzle velocity of 1,990 ft/sec compared to the 5.56's 55 grain of 3200 ft/sec so compared to the 5.56 it is going to drop like a rock at any distance. It was not designed to take the place of the M1 rifle but to give rearward soldier a little more power then the 45 pistol.


----------

